# how old is everyones bows?



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Just wondering how often folks get new bows. my bow is a'99 hoyt striker with a redline cam and it still shooting as good as the day i got it. aluminum arrows at 271fps yeah i know that a new bow would shoot faster as would switching to carbon arrows i get all that I just feel the old girl ain't broke i ainn't fixing her sure i replace the string and cables every 2-3 years thats it. I mean i don't replace my shotgun or my fishing rods just because they have some years on them to me my bow is the same way now if any of those have some malfunction then yes i would replace just curuious as to everyone else's attitude


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm shooting an older Bear. My dad got it from a guy he worked with in 96 or 97 but pops doesn't hunt and it's older than that. I've decided I'm not going to replace it till I kill a deer with it, so we continue. lol, I have switched to Carbon Express arrow's though, but not many bells and whistles. I've only been shooting it since 2008


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine is a 2005 slowtech....I like it I'm gonna keep her till she snaps!....previous bow was probably 2000ish Hoyt Raptor with a redline cam.....hate that bow!!!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

2001 champion saber. Just put new sting and cable on. Keep her waxed and she treats me good. I also use carbon express arrows, a tru glo carbon xs 4 pin sight, aae pro drop for my rest. Until a limb cracks or she slows down I'm not buying another.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Keep em' coming guys!! I'm glad to see that I am not the only one who has a bow that they plan on shooting till it breaks on them. Now don't get me wrong I would love to get a brand new bow every year or two but lets face it since i am only sponsered by my wallet that isn't gonna happen! LOL the old hoyt has taken her share of deer over the years and as long as I take care of her their is no doubt in my mind that she can keep taking em' for many years to come


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ha i am still shooting a Hoyt Raider from 92 or so not sure only tuned and strings still good for me 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Jennings buckmaster 2000 here. Upgraded to a true glo sight, whisker biscuit rest, and gold tip arrows. Everyone at work calls me "the traditional hunter". Lol! Mines the only bow over 5 years old. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

When I was 19 I bought an Oregon Nitro Express ya I'm sure you never heard of it. I shot quite a few deer with it the first four years. Then I just didn't have time to bow hunt so it just sat in the case until two years ago. I decided to try to bow hunt again but still didn't really go out much. But I did shoot quite a bit before entering the woods. Now 21 years have passed and its still dead on. I expected weak limbs or needing to resight in but not a chance. And it still looks like the day I bought it. I also have my first bow an Oneida Eagle that I bought when I was 16, now just used for carp fishing.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My bow is a Parker Ultra Lite probably 7-8 years old, maybe more. (i don't really know) 
I always felt the same as what you said; if a gun should last a life time why do I need a new bow every few years.
The guys at work give me a hard time because that bow just not that fast maybe 260 with my hunting set up but I remind them I kill more deer than they do.
The only guy I know who shoots a new bow every year gets a new bow free from the manufaturer.
A good way to buy a new bow is to look on ebay in Jan/Feb. as dealers will be dumping last years models when the new models start coming out. My bow sold for around $500 new at BPS and I picked it up new on ebay for $265 the following Feb.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have an '09 Martin Cheetah with parallel limbs, a single cam and a 30" axle length. It has proven to be a very accurate, quiet and reliable bow, that I have no intentions of replacing any time soon. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Jennings Buckmaster i bought it new in 1996 and had a new string and cable put on it 2 years ago.i have killed at least a dozen deer or more with i will use it forever if i can.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I have an 01 High Country that shoots awesome I just need to get a new string put on. I also have a 2008 (I believe) Bear Strike that shoots awesome.


----------



## kmose (Jul 11, 2012)

Matthews Legacy I bought in 2002, I think. I did replace the string and cable a few years ago, and had a limb split on me 2 years ago. Matthews replaced both limbs free, btw, didn't even charge for shipping-even though it was out of warranty by probably 6 years. I've lost count on the number of deer I've killed with it. I'd like a new bow, but don't really need one.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Just got a new Diamond Outlaw back in august , took me a while to get used to it . But I love it now . Last year I had a brand new Hoyt Rampage in which I hated . I got rid of that to get my Diamond . After the rampage it really put a bad taste in my mouth with the hoyt's , definitely not the same bows they used to be . I was skeptical with the diamond because of the price tag , and cheap acessories on it . But boy was I wrong , after a little bit of tinkering and putting a good rest , and sight pins on it it is a great bow . I am shooting 28.5 " draw length , 65lbs , with a 378 grain arrow at 293 fps with 72ft/lbs of energy . I love it , I have shot 3 deer so far with it this season using rage broadheads and have had great results.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

96 Fred Bear Epic Extreme, shoots too good to replace.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I shoot a High Country Carbon Extreme Pro- from 2001 or 2002... small, light bow- won't be replacing anytime soon unless her limbs break or...

I hope to upgrade sights next year- but not in any hurry.

I shoot just as good as other friends with the brandnew hoyts & mathews with gizmos and gadgets... no reason to change. New bows are up to about 1,000 each now- INSANE!


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

2008 Bowtech 82nd airborne...don't plan on getting a new one anytime soon.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

BanksideBandit said:


> 2008 Bowtech 82nd airborne...don't plan on getting a new one anytime soon.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wish I would of never sold my 82nd... Great bows 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

2007 High Country Iron Mace, bdfore I bought that I had a High Country Safari that I bought around 1993


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

dmgonfishin55 said:


> Mine is a 2005 slowtech....I like it I'm gonna keep her till she snaps!....previous bow was probably 2000ish Hoyt Raptor with a redline cam.....hate that bow!!!


I had a 98 Hoyt Raptor with the Redline Cam. Loved it. In 2010, I finally borke down and bought a Diamond Rock 2.0. Still love my Hoyt though!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Still shooting my 2004 Mathews Outback. Fell in love with it in the first shooting session. Easy to draw, smooth, I know how it shoots and it hits what I aim at. What else do you need? Did upgrade the sight for this season to a TruGlo Carbon XS 4 pin, and will probably need string and cable next year. Might go with Vapor Trail or World's Best.


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

2011, K and K archery! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

I am shooting a 2009 Pearson Tx4 with the R2B2 cams, very fast and very smooth shooting. This bow has the Barnsdale Limbs, which are one of the best bow limbs on the market. I purchased it used and with both the 50 to 60 pound limbs and the 60 to 70 pound limbs.

My backup bow is a 2000 Alpine Teton Classic with the perimeter weighted one cam. This bow gets shot almost as much as my Pearson, just haven't hunted with it in a few years, I just might have to take her out and let her feed this season


----------

